# Death Studios 2011 line up



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Death Studios Masks has just come out with their 2011 line up. Some great stuff added to an already great mask collection. All made in America, great quality and detail. I have two of his masks and see a few more I'll have to get for this year's display. The link shows the new ones for this year.

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Group/Group:10/ID:1/index.html


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Death studios is always top notch. I have been buying from these guys for over 20 years now. Many, (almost all), of my many great costumes and props have come from death studios.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

My costume for 2011 is based off his "junior" mask that was taken off the site and now is back up, I'm so excited, need to order it before it's pulled again.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is a cool website. I didnt know it existed...


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, looks like they are hitting it hard this year...i've been a mask nerd since was a kid. Scream Witch Scream is freaky.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the news! It's been a while since I've gone to their site.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Jeremy Bohr-Pictured*

Used to be my neighbor just across the alley for many years, I have many examples of his sculpting here in my haunted house (Ravens Grin Inn-Mt. Carroll, Ill.)
Click on the links page of Death Studio under "Featured Creatures (Jeremy's site)
I am so impressed with his new creations!
Check him out if you haven't already.
One night as Jeremy was sculpting I was gabbing away and within maybe 20 minutes I saw him take a grey lump of clay into a very recognizable Christopher Walkins! (Headless Horseman)
which is very good for me to recongnise a face with no eyebrows, hair, hair-line of colors in/on it.
("Good for me" because sometimes it would have to have all those things done to it so I could tell what it was, just my inability to see a face this way like that, usually.)


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

This site has some great masks! Especially Lil Angel and Crow Killa, very good prices too i think for the quality of the masks.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of the masks are altered versions of ones from previous years (Dr. Death, for instance), but they are still very cool. Glad to see that the company is still around; I'd heard previously that Death Studios was going to close due to the owner's illness, or something along those lines.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

NOWHINING said:


> that is a cool website. I didnt know it existed...


A lot of people don't know about their site. They make great stuff!



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Used to be my neighbor just across the alley for many years, I have many examples of his sculpting here in my haunted house (Ravens Grin Inn-Mt. Carroll, Ill.)
> Click on the links page of Death Studio under "Featured Creatures (Jeremy's site)
> I am so impressed with his new creations!
> Check him out if you haven't already.
> ...


Pretty cool story Gym. Now I'd buy a Christopher Walken mask any day!



Garthgoyle said:


> Some of the masks are altered versions of ones from previous years (Dr. Death, for instance), but they are still very cool. Glad to see that the company is still around; I'd heard previously that Death Studios was going to close due to the owner's illness, or something along those lines.



Yes, however I believe Jeff's health issues have been resolved. There was talk of them closing shop. Glad they're still in business.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I love their Shock Zombie Mask. I can't remember who it was now, but somebody here on the forum had built a zombie using that mask and had it displayed on the roof of their house during their haunt and it looked awesome.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here is a zombie I made last year using their RIP mask from their Dead Zone Collection.
I also got the matching hands. They'll paint any set of hands to match any mask.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is wicked, jdubbya, just like the rest of your decor


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Garthgoyle said:


> That is wicked, jdubbya, just like the rest of your decor


Thanks G! My plan this year is to have 3-4 zombies in the graveyard, in various poses. Kind of a Walking Dead theme. I'm thinking the new Dr. Tongue mask is going to be a must have!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kprimm said:


> Death studios is always top notch. I have been buying from these guys for over 20 years now.


Same here. I own several masks & one prop. They're worth the price & even the ones I've had since the 80s still look great.

I found them back in the day in a Fangoria ad they ran. Been a fan ever since.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know their status, I put in order back in april and got the automated response, then a couple months later emailed them to see what was up, got nothing, then today tried to call them and see what was up and got a busy signal? Did his health problems act back up? 

Their customer service the last time I ordered was great, they didn't take any money out of my account, so I'm not concerened there, the only thing I lost was time.

Any insight?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh wow, those hack o lantern masks are clever as hell.

Gotta try a spfx makeup similar to that soon...


----------



## jnelson217 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Empty W i just received my order from Death Studios yesterday 4 masks and 3 sets of hands, took about 6 weeks,, these things are definitely worth the wait,


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm thats unfortunate, it's been 5 months, I just ordered a subpar mask from somewheres else to make sure I get it in time. We'll see if I hear from them or not.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

my bad, not 5 months, looked at the wrong email, been two months, we'll see what happens


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd call or email again, they seem to be pretty willing to work with people so I'd check in with them again.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, I hope someone here can help me... Does anyone know or remember their sister site? I remember getting to it via link or even maybe an ebay store. They had a wicked looking vampyress bust I'd like to try to get a hold of.


----------

